# 1955 Kalimar Model A with flash



## joelhead (May 11, 2009)

So my grand father recently passed away and I came across this camera it still had some original film with it that has never been used. I know that the pictures arent that great of it but i was in a hurry. Let me kno what you think of it.


----------



## Phranquey (May 11, 2009)

Neat find.  I would hang on to it for sentimental value.  Pretty cool to see those old film canisters, too...I haven't seen one of those in a LONG time.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 12, 2009)

Made in Japan in 1950, the Kalimar A was a popular model there for a while. Simple to operate, no range finder.

Value today? More of a sentimental kind. Money wise, is worth anywhere between $10 and $25, depending on the condition.

Nice find, though...  Seems to be in good shape. You might make a few more bucks selling the old films/chromes. Some are very collectible.


----------



## xypex982 (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a perfect little outfit I would drool over. I like how little it looks, and those old flashes that looked like satellite dishes with a one time use bulb, and especially like the metal film canisters. If you shoot with it, I am sure it would strike up conversations.


----------



## fred0000 (May 23, 2009)

really cool, i think you should run a roll of that film through it and see what comes out, looks really good though, i like it, sorry to hear about your grandpa though.


----------



## lucian (May 23, 2009)

Wow!  This brings back memories.  I remember shooting Dynacolor and Dynachrome when in high school.  Leo ran the Troy camera shop and he would sell me a dozen flash bulbs at $0.25/dozen.  That flash attachment would use the small bayonet base, on I believe #5 bulbs, and AG-22's.  

Now to photoshop out the grey ...


----------

